# Ben Roethlisberger's Foundation Giving K-9 Grants To Pittsburgh



## Derek Sanders (Jul 11, 2006)

Steelers quarterback Ben Roethlisberger's foundation announced on Wednesday grants to the city of Pittsburgh.

The Ben Roethlisberger Foundation $100,000 grant will go toward the purchase of K-9 units, protective vests and other equipment for Pittsburgh Police Department, University of Pittsburgh police and surrounding municipalities.
more here
http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/news/16082733/detail.html?rss=pit&psp=news


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

One of the guys in our training group got some money for equipment from Big Ben. His foundation is hoping to make it an annual endeavor.


----------

